# Treks "Pro Deal" promotion for May & Jun



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Trek has a not very well advertised "Pro Deal" promotion going on from May 1st through June 30th. I sent Trek an email inquiring about Madone discounts and here is the reply I received from Trek:

Thanks for the email. Trek is doing a "Pro Deal" on Madones and Fuel EX's from May 1st through June 30th. However, our dealers are all independently owned, and do not have to take part in all promotions Trek offers. So you may need to call around to dealers in your area to find out if they are participating in the Pro Deal promotion. The same situation for the Go By Bike promo, which is a sale involving Trek parts and accessories. Part of the Go By Bike promo is the Trek Card will be offering consumers 12 months same as cash on all Trek and Gary Fisher bikes and accessories over $750 during the entire Go By Bike sale dates. The sale dates are the month of May for participating dealers. If you need to find Trek dealers in your area, you can check out our dealer locator at http://locator.trekbikes.com/locator/search
Thanks!

I found 1 participating dealer and they are offering a $500 instant rebate on 5 series Madones and $1000 instant rebate on 6 series Madones.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*New 6.5 for me!*

I took advantage of Trek's "Pro Deal" offer. I set out to buy a new 5.2 Madone, but the more I looked at it, the less I liked the white & red color scheme. The more I looked at the 6.5, the more I liked the silver & blue color scheme. 

The boss said we could spring for the 6.5 if I would leave it boxed up until Christmas so that she would finally have something nice to put under the tree for me. So I ordered the 6.5 and will have to wait until Christmas to see it. After the $1000 rebate, the price was $5300 + tax.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Doesn't sound like a real prodeal. Real prodeals are generally about half off list price depends on the brand. Some are much better than that.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not sure why Trek named their promotion "Pro Deal". It is nothing more than an instant rebate that is availalble to any person who wants to buy a new Madone or Fuel EX.

I certainly did not mean to imply that I was a Pro or thought that I was receiving some type of Pro discount that was only available to select people.

The promotion is not very well advertised and I thought posting this info might help someone who is considering the purchase of new bike.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

> The boss said we could spring for the 6.5 if I would leave it boxed up until Christmas so that she would finally have something nice to put under the tree for me. So I ordered the 6.5 and will have to wait until Christmas to see it. After the $1000 rebate, the price was $5300 + tax.


 When Christmas finally rolls around, you're going to have to take that bike back to your dealer and demand they put new tires on it, because it clearly came with heavily used tires


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Arginine said:


> When Christmas finally rolls around, you're going to have to take that bike back to your dealer and demand they put new tires on it, because it clearly came with heavily used tires


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Arginine said:


> When Christmas finally rolls around, you're going to have to take that bike back to your dealer and demand they put new tires on it, because it clearly came with heavily used tires



No I'm not. The service mgr said he was going to build it up and put it up on a top rack marked Sold Bike - Do Not Touch.

I told him there was no need for that as I going to leave it in the box, take it home, store it in my attic, and bring it back the week before Christmas for assembly. He was definitely surprised that I I was going to do that.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Yer a better man than I!
That is some serious self control you have there! I don't think I could have a brand new ride right there in my house for months and miss the prime cycling season.


----------



## Nashua (Aug 1, 2007)

In all honesty I don't get the mentallity of waiting till x-mas. If you can afford the bike today, why not ride it today. It makes no sense to own something and not use it so you can have something to open on x-mas day. Plus you paid $2000 extra for a color you liked more? Bikes are for riding and creating memories not for storing around until the weather turns bad and you can't ride it. I don't know why I responded to this since it does not affect me but it just seemed odd.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Gtpharr,

Glad you bought a bike, but not so happy that you did it that way. From strictly a monetary standpoint, if you paid for it now, then you probably lost money on the deal. First, you just gave someone money and you have lost the benefit of using the bike for 7 months. You would have been better off putting your money on a six month CD, and earned some interest on it, and then at X-mas time, when the CD matured, used the money to buy the Madone, and still have some interest left over. You would have made some money even if you just put it in a savings account and not touched it. Now, you have a bike that is sitting at home that is unused, and depreciates the instant you bought it (and you're not riding it!). The other thing is that by Xmas, I can almost guarantee there will be a mark down on old/unsold 2009 Madones, so the $1000 deal you get now may reappear in the form of another discount come this Xmas. I know that buying a bike is an emotional thing, and I think it probably guided your decision making process here. But this is all water under the bridge, as you have already bought the bike. Hope you enjoy the Madone though!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

One more very real thing to consider. There is a one year warranty on the paint. This is from date of sale. You are going to be giving up half that warranty period. Hoping you don't have an issue, but there have been some incidents of the new Madone's showing paint issues around the lug areas.

Ride the damn thing, put a ribbon on it at christmas and have fun.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Nashua said:


> In all honesty I don't get the mentallity of waiting till x-mas. If you can afford the bike today, why not ride it today. It makes no sense to own something and not use it so you can have something to open on x-mas day. Plus you paid $2000 extra for a color you liked more? Bikes are for riding and creating memories not for storing around until the weather turns bad and you can't ride it. I don't know why I responded to this since it does not affect me but it just seemed odd.



It's real simple to me. My wife and I have a family bank account where the majority of our money goes. We also give ourselves a generous allowance each month that is money we can spend anyway we like without having to explain or ask permission from each other. This financial arrangement has worked *GREAT* with us for over 20 years.

I've saved quite a bit of my allowance and could easily buy the bike today without discussing it with my wife. This would pretty much exhaust most of my personal stash fund that I''ve worked to build over the years. However, if I'm willing to wait until Christmas, the bike will be a Christmas present and will be paid for out of our family funds rather than my personal allowance. I chose to wait 7 months, let the family budget pay for the bike, and keep my personal stash fund for some other use.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a decent deal and thanks for posting. Prior to seeing that on the Trek website I saw that a local Trek dealer in So. Cal. was discounting the Madone 5.2 series at $3195. This is a substantial savings over the list price of what....$4050.00
I think unless I am mistaken that they usually sell the bike at $3695 so even with their normal discount they are going forth with and maybe promoting the instant Trek discount.
Not withstanding that the Trek list price puts that model a bit higher than the direct competitors, the new price at the Trek dealer sets it well below the equivalent Giant, Specialized, Cervelo...etc. Now just a couple of hundred above the almost equivalent Bianchi C2C.

Disclaimer: I am in no way connected to the dealer. I've actually never bought anything from them....:blush2: 





gtpharr said:


> Trek has a not very well advertised "Pro Deal" promotion going on from May 1st through June 30th. I sent Trek an email inquiring about Madone discounts and here is the reply I received from Trek:
> 
> Thanks for the email. Trek is doing a "Pro Deal" on Madones and Fuel EX's from May 1st through June 30th. However, our dealers are all independently owned, and do not have to take part in all promotions Trek offers. So you may need to call around to dealers in your area to find out if they are participating in the Pro Deal promotion. The same situation for the Go By Bike promo, which is a sale involving Trek parts and accessories. Part of the Go By Bike promo is the Trek Card will be offering consumers 12 months same as cash on all Trek and Gary Fisher bikes and accessories over $750 during the entire Go By Bike sale dates. The sale dates are the month of May for participating dealers. If you need to find Trek dealers in your area, you can check out our dealer locator at http://locator.trekbikes.com/locator/search
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

gtpharr said:


> It's real simple to me. My wife and I have a family bank account where the majority of our money goes. We also give ourselves a generous allowance each month that is money we can spend anyway we like without having to explain or ask permission from each other. This financial arrangement has worked *GREAT* with us for over 20 years.
> 
> I've saved quite a bit of my allowance and could easily buy the bike today without discussing it with my wife. This would pretty much exhaust most of my personal stash fund that I''ve worked to build over the years. However, if I'm willing to wait until Christmas, the bike will be a Christmas present and will be paid for out of our family funds rather than my personal allowance. I chose to wait 7 months, let the family budget pay for the bike, and keep my personal stash fund for some other use.


I,m a newbie here on RBR.
I couldn,t help but respond to your post, I too have a similar relationship re finances with my wife.
This Christmas is going to be a special day for both you and your wife.
Enjoy your present ride for the time being and keep dreaming about your new 6.5 Madone.

Dave


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

ping771 said:


> Hi Gtpharr,
> 
> Glad you bought a bike, but not so happy that you did it that way. From strictly a monetary standpoint, if you paid for it now, then you probably lost money on the deal. First, you just gave someone money and you have lost the benefit of using the bike for 7 months. You would have been better off putting your money on a six month CD, and earned some interest on it, and then at X-mas time, when the CD matured, used the money to buy the Madone, and still have some interest left over. You would have made some money even if you just put it in a savings account and not touched it. Now, you have a bike that is sitting at home that is unused, and depreciates the instant you bought it (and you're not riding it!). The other thing is that by Xmas, I can almost guarantee there will be a mark down on old/unsold 2009 Madones, so the $1000 deal you get now may reappear in the form of another discount come this Xmas. I know that buying a bike is an emotional thing, and I think it probably guided your decision making process here. But this is all water under the bridge, as you have already bought the bike. Hope you enjoy the Madone though!


Dang, I was not asking for anyone's opinion or approval on how I conduct my business! I was just letting you guys know there were some instant rebates on new Madones. Specialized is now offering similar rebates for the remainder of May.

My son suddenly expressed an interest in riding, so we started looking at new bikes for him. I was steering him towards a Trek, but he did not care for any of them. We looked at a bunch and rode at least 5. He liked the Scott Speedster the best. We went to one last shop today and found a new leftover 2007 Specialized Roubaix Elite. The shop has been closed for a couple of months for relocation and just re-opened last week. The owner offered us a deal on the '07 Roubaix that was too good to turn down. All clothing was discounted 50% along with 20% off all accys. We got my son fixed up with new Roubaix, a couple of jerseys, one pair of shorts, a nice helment, lights, computer, tube, and a seat bag for just a hair over $1,600.

I ended up changing my Trek order from the 6.5 to the 5.2 which is what I planned to buy in the first place. That saved me more than enough money to cover my son's new ride. My 5.2 won't be here until next week and after seeing my son on his new Roubaix, I don't think my bike will wait for Christmas!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I wish I could get a Project One 6.9 (or 6.5 since it's the same frame anyway). Damn..


----------

